# Оперативное лечение грыжи МПД в Реутовском госпитале. Будут отзывы?



## линда ли (11 Авг 2011)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Дожилась до решения прооперировать грыжу МПД. Лечение запланировала в Реутовском госпитале. Есть ли пролечившиеся там же? Буду признательна за отзывы о лечении, личные впечатления.


----------

